# flat screen ps3 gamer ent center



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

hey guys,,

it's been awhile since i have been in my shop. so i was looking for something to do.

i am finally breaking down and getting a flat screen, but where would i put it.

i did a job where i had a bunch of rips of 3/4 so instead of burning them i commenced hacking, my goal was to do it as cheap as possible and as fast as possible.

i was gonna do a nice piece and figured it was for my room i might as well be creative , i had a day and a half into it and it was looking good, i was just finishing for the day sunday night, when my wife came into the shop, i suddenly said i don't feel right,

she wanted me to take her to the store and figured i was trying to get out of it, she returned into the house to give me time to get ready, she came out 10 minutes later and i was laying in the snow covered driveway. about an hour later i was getting cut into,

i had a fricken heartattack, they operated thru my groin, who would of thought you could get to your heart thru there lmao

i am fine except for the pain from the operation, nasty nasty nasty, oh well it will heal and i will be on 1000 bucks a month scripts for the rest of my days.so it looks like i do have something to look forwrad to besides death and taxes huh,

anyway after laying in bed i went out today to see if i could finish my project, sadly i couldn't stand the pain for long so it was only a couple hours worth,

but i snapped a couple pics anyway, some of you guys won't get the concept, but there are gamers on here that should,

i wasn't looking for a fine finish, i was looking for more of a hacked look, government issue style back when they kept things cheap,

i still have somethings to do, my ps3 will mount in the middle opening, surround sound will be behind the large skull doors and then my games behind the others.

it will only be 8 '' or so deep as thats all it really need to be with a flat tv, it will be flat black when done. heres to hoping i can get her done quickly, daddy needs him a new tv ,


----------



## TxDade (Dec 29, 2011)

WOW, I am glad to hear you are doing well after the surgery. I think your project looks great so far. Hope you are able to get back out there and keep going with it. Post some more pictures after you finish, I would love to see how it turns out! :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*dang*

They can prolly give you an eye examine by goin' up your groin...who know these days. You gonna apply for the medical marjowanna ticket? Skip the meds just stay high and outa the shop. :laughing: Keep on keepin' on. God Bless, bill


----------



## scoffey (Mar 1, 2011)

I want one!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Good to hear you got it taken care of. What'd you get...a stent or two? Follow doctors orders and you'll keep on keeping on.:laughing:

For the TV structure, looks great and I like the look. Keep us posted on both topics.







 







.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

yeah thanks guys.. they put a stent in one of valves.. i like your idea of the marywanna card.... but they told me I had to quit smoking.. just think i could have been eligible. Ain't that my luck!?! 

yeah ill keep you guys up to date on my progress.


----------



## ArmedFerret (Aug 24, 2011)

Looks good! Don't overdo anything; take it easier than you think you should. My dad had a heart attack about 15 years ago and almost had a second from trying to go back to work too quickly.


----------



## Tucker43 (Sep 8, 2011)

ihackwood said:


> yeah thanks guys.. they put a stent in one of valves.. i like your idea of the marywanna card.... but they told me I had to quit smoking.. just think i could have been eligible. Ain't that my luck!?!
> 
> yeah ill keep you guys up to date on my progress.


you have to quit smoking to start smoking the green? 
they can put that stuff into brownies ya know :laughing:

best of luck to a speedy recovery:thumbsup:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Heart attack!!?? Oh dang that stinks. I was wondering where you've been, thought you jumped forums or something.

You best be taking care of yourself, and follow Drs orders. 

...and, way neat gaming center your building.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

You should get MW3 while you heal-up


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hope you're feeling better. I'm a gamer and I love your stand. I had a "heart attack" when I was 22. I put it in quotes because the docs couldn't really tell me for sure what had happened. They just assumed since the chemicals in my bloodwork were the same ones found when people have heart attacks. I had them go through my groin to do an angiogram (sp). They basically ran a tube into my heart through the femoral artery and shot metallic dye into my heart and took x-rays to see what was up. It doesn't suprise me that they ran a scope through your for the surgery. Technology these days is amazing.


----------



## jkline805 (Nov 14, 2011)

oh, and MW3 is no where near as good as Black Ops... just saying.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh my lord. That's scary stuff. Better take care of yourself. We want you around for a long time.

The gaming center looks very cool. Is that a real gun?

Sorry again to hear of your misfortune. I hope you get back to your old self in no time.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

x 1 million about over doing it i am beat the hell up, they did the same to me jkline, but i am allergic to the dye so they had to prevent that, so anyway i was bleeding internally right after, so the nurse basically pumped that blood into my sack, yes i said sack can you say grapefruit size balls that are black and blue,:thumbdown:.

i thought the heart pain was intense haha, not even close sometimes, my grandson has no clue so its rough play as usual, and i have to be on my a game to prevent him from jumping on me,

yea i fear i have a rough 2nd 1/2 of life ahead of me but it shouldn't be any different than the first half just more pain right hahaha, 

i have to be careful of cutting myself due to the thinners i am on, so i am not gonna carve detail as much as i first wanted too,

hell yea its a real gun, thats the home security part of the build.

yea i have all the cod games, hence the idea behind the command center.anyone wants to help me pass the time, add ikillem to your ps3,

i can only play for a limited amount of time though, dam heart lmao, don't want it pumping to fast, can't wait to finish it up and see it installed myself and thanks again guys.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

ihackwood said:


> i have to be careful of cutting myself due to the thinners i am on, so i am not gonna carve detail as much as i first wanted too,


I'm on thinners too, and bleed like a sieve. So, I suggest a carver's glove. They work.










 







.


----------



## Fsucraigk (Nov 4, 2011)

Love the console. The Shotgun adds a very nice touch. Take care of yourself and looking forward to the rest of the build as your able to.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Get well soon my friend. I'm looking forward to seeing the final product on this one. Take care of your health first, your project second.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks guys, i am sore as hell and they say i should be in no pain,

i hate the thought of going back to the hospital,:furious: oh well i will take it till i can't take it no more.

i had to plow today, not strenous but it has to be done, work don't stop because i am hurt, i got a lead on some work. that will keep me in my shop, a little.

i forgot i took it off the bench and kinda paniced when it wasn't there lol phewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Sbrooks (Jan 15, 2012)

Very unique


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

so i was able to get me some shop time in today, there are still things to do but it fricken fit right in after i moved it 1/2 way up the opening,

the reason was simply mud build up, my framing is always spot on, it may take me a little longer than the other guys but in the end you look like a fricken pro, i surprise myself some times hahaha

the top is cut but needs paint, and to be fitted but it should imo, the paint is what it is i could only stand the fumes for too long,

if i was getting paid you bet your ass it would be mint, but it will be ripped out in a couple years time anyway, as did my old nascar style enertainment center, think huge snap on tool cart,





















do you see the tolerances from the wall to the cabinet, thats what i'm talking about.








check that **** out,








remember i had to keep it cheap, but the fabric was my shop curtains hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds like you could sell this when the time comes.....

Nice job, but I agree with one comment - health first my good man.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

what a scam the hospitals run, they send me to a specialist to hear what i was told saturday, 5 minutes and a hundred bucks wtf, that is the last visit i will go to, it's cheaper for them to deal with a heart attack then it is to keep my blood thinned lol 


i may have to sell them after all lmao


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

ihackwood said:


>


I hate to say it but I actually liked the look a LOT more in this picture. I understand that you were going for a military look but, in my personal opinion, the details got lost and muddied in the painting and camo processes. Maybe going with a more standard green camo would bring it back to life.

Sorry to be a spoil sport. I think it's really cool. But the coolness of the wooden structure it is lost in the the midst of all the flat black paint and gray camo. At least that's the way it appears in the pictures.

Or maybe that's just proof that camo does indeed work.


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

no you are right, the camo used to be my shop curtains hahaha, it wasn't my first choice it was my cheap choice hahaa,


i hated to paint it black too i love wood but it was the look i was after, i know a guy who makes this crap up while he sleeps he can fix it ,

i walked down this morning to my buddy blake asking me to fix his twee and i think i am getting my new one today, thats only like a dr appoinment or two i will have to miss right haha, oh well i will die with a flatscreen hahaha


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

You need to now make a game stand like you see at the stores. Holds the system, games, and guitars on the side. I want to build one to hold both my ps3 and wii with a couple of drawers for all of the wii accessories


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

no guitars for me i am into guns i want to kill intruders not sing them a lullaby, hahaha 

i have places for all my games and console in the center already,.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

ihackwood said:


> no guitars for me i am into guns i want to kill intruders not sing them a lullaby, hahaha
> 
> i have places for all my games and console in the center already,.


Ahhh. I was hoping I didn't have to design it lol, was just going to copy you. Oh I haven't said it yet, thats a great looking entertainment center!


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

I like it! Have you played MW3 yet?


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

in that case just throw in a guitar,, there its been designed hahaha,

have i played mw3 hahahaha you will address me as commander from here on out noob hahahaha,i am ELIT3 who else has gamer tag gun handles hahaha




















i got my new tv and it isn't what i wanted, i need the old 500#tv for my old eyes it looks more real to me lol even on tv the pic is almost too real?

as for gaming i hate it all together it is more jumpy looking? aim and your off an '' kinda weird to me, eyewise anyway, oh well i can always get a new one and give this to the old lady,

i had to make a place for my cable box at the last minute lol,i get all the good channels in my room haha,


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Nicely done


----------



## gstanfield (Dec 23, 2011)

Nicely done.

Not quite a noob, but I play on the other console so I guess we can't find out for sure  I'm having fun playing the new maps though!


----------

